# Housekeeping Credits



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2018)

Trying to fully understand how these work.

So, a Housekeeping Credit (HKC) needs to be used "for every stay." I made a test reservation for two nights, and it took one of my available HKCs. Ok, I see that...

The WM site also says you can split reservations between multiple resorts to meet a Red time 7-day stay requirement if 10 months out or more.  If I do that, and have consecutive reservations in, say, three resorts to cover a 7-day period, does it require three HKCs for that seven day period, or does one HKC cover all three, since it's a consecutive stay?

And if I don't have any HKCs in my account, do they add a cash cost onto the reservation to cover it? What is the current HKC cost?

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes. That is called a grouped reservation, and a HK token is required for each part of the reservation. Generally speaking a HK token is required each time a room needs to be cleaned unless the booking is a cash booking (Bonus Time, FAX, Inventory Special and Wyndham's seasonal specials - Winterflurry, etc).

And yes, if you lack a HK token, they will bill you for one based on the size of unit booked. When booking a WM resort that screen will be the last screen in the transaction.

Which can cause a problem if you book an exchange (RCI/II) and dont have a token. They will bill for one by mail. And if you overlook the mailed bill and dont pay it they will lock your acct.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Yes. That is called a grouped reservation, and a HK token is required for each part of the reservation. Generally speaking a HK token is required each time a room needs to be cleaned unless the booking is a cash booking (Bonus Time, FAX, Inventory Special and Wyndham's seasonal specials - Winterflurry, etc).
> 
> And yes, if you lack a HK token, they will bill you for one based on the size of unit booked. When booking a WM resort that screen will be the last screen in the transaction.
> 
> Which can cause a problem if you book an exchange (RCI/II) and dont have a token. They will bill for one by mail. And if you overlook the mailed bill and dont pay it they will lock your acct.



Thanks, Eric.  I understand somebody has to be paid to clean the unit.  I don't have a problem with that.  I'm trying to lay out a "best practices" thematic for using WM.  So logically, when planning a trip that uses any amount of resort time at any WM resort, I should just plan to pay a HKC for each resort, as long as it's not one of the special bookings you named. Fair enough?

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 28, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I'm trying to lay out a "best practices" thematic for using WM.  So logically, when planning a trip that uses any amount of resort time at any WM resort, I should just plan to pay a HKC for each resort, as long as it's not one of the special bookings you named. Fair enough?



Dave, you got it. In terms of best practices, it is always best to save your HK tokens for credit reservations of the largest unit size. And to always try (when possible) to use a cash booking method for short stays.

For instance, if I am making a credits booking for a 1BR unit for some reason and have HK tokens, I will tie them up in a reservation and then pay cash for the HK token.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 28, 2018)

Or you can acquire a Grandfathered No HKC Account or a Modern No HKC account.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Or you can acquire a Grandfathered No HKC Account or a Modern No HKC account.



Ha ha.  Great idea, but no thanks.    I literally JUST got this WM purchase to finally close, and I'm trying to make good sense out of what I have in hand.  Waaaay too soon to be adding something, or trying to switch things up, even if it makes better financial sense. Depending on how WM works out for me, I may try and do that later one, but not yet.   

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Dave, you got it. In terms of best practices, it is always best to save your HK tokens for credit reservations of the largest unit size. And to always try (when possible) to use a cash booking method for short stays.
> 
> For instance, if I am making a credits booking for a 1BR unit for some reason and have HK tokens, I will tie them up in a reservation and then pay cash for the HK token.



I can see why saving the tokens for the largest sized unit would maximize the HK value.  That makes good financial sense.  

Sorry if I seem dense, but I want to get this right.  Your second comment intrigues me.  I'm reading that if I have HK tokens available, I should make a bogus reservation beforehand, to obligate those tokens, so when I make the real reservation I want to keep, I'd have no HK tokens available, and I can pay cash for it.  I presume then the bogus reservations can be cancelled, and the HKs would be returned to my account for future use.  And THAT tells me there is no way to pay cash for a HK if there is one available in my account? They were so quick to snatch the one from my account when I made a test reservation, they didn't even offer me a cash option - the HK token was just taken.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I can see why saving the tokens for the largest sized unit would maximize the HK value.  That makes good financial sense.
> 
> Sorry if I seem dense, but I want to get this right.  Your second comment intrigues me.  I'm reading that if I have HK tokens available, I should make a bogus reservation beforehand, to obligate those tokens, so when I make the real reservation I want to keep, I'd have no HK tokens available, and I can pay cash for it.  I presume then the bogus reservations can be cancelled, and the HKs would be returned to my account for future use.  And THAT tells me there is no way to pay cash for a HK if there is one available in my account? They were so quick to snatch the one from my account when I made a test reservation, they didn't even offer me a cash option - the HK token was just taken.
> 
> Dave


Yes.  Bogus reservations can be cancelled and HK tokens would be returned to your account immediately.  If you have none for the current year and have one for the following year, I THINK the screen would ask you if you would like to borrow a token.  I THINK you are able to decline borrowing, but not if you have something for the current or past use year.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 28, 2018)

You can't not use a HK token if you have one. I have also made a future reservation to use up my HK, then paid cash for a HK on a small unit to save the HK for big unit reservations. 

It is worth noting I think that you can do this the other way as well. If you have a reservation where you have paid cash for the HK, and later get a HK back from a cancellation, you can call and they will use the HK and refund the cash.


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 28, 2018)

Learned something today! We always have zero current points so I always get asked cash or HK, did not know I wouldn't have the choice if we kept the account more current.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2018)

Ok, I think I have this sorted out.  Thank you!

One more question:  Going with the bogus reservation scenario above, if I borrow a HK token from next year for a reservation I make today but later cancel, does the HK token returned to my account still expire at the same initial timeframe? Or does its available time get shortened because it was previously borrowed?  

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Ok, I think I have this sorted out.  Thank you!
> 
> One more question:  Going with the bogus reservation scenario above, if I borrow a HK token from next year for a reservation I make today but later cancel, does the HK token returned to my account still expire at the same initial timeframe? Or does its available time get shortened because it was previously borrowed?
> 
> Dave


Yes to first question. No to second.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Yes to first question. No to second.



Well, that was very interesting!  I just went through the booking process, and I lived to tell about it.  

First, I made a bogus reservation that took my 2017 HK token. Then I made a second bogus reservation, and it prompted me to Borrow the HK token from 2018.  I agreed, and it took that one.  Then I made the real reservation I wanted, and it said I owed money, but didn't say why.  I figured it was to pay for a HK token, since I had none in my account.  I agreed, but when I tried to pay for it, the website said I didn't have a credit card on file, and did I want to enter one.  I agreed, went through the process, and said Book It.  Aaaaanndd... 

It failed.  Then I tried it again, and it said I had to complete the first reservation before I could enter a second one.  Hmm.  So I tried a different credit card.  Nope.  Then I tried PayPal.  Nope again.  After several more tries, logging out and back in, all with the same failed results, I called WM.  The pleasant lady on the phone politely explained that because I didn't have a credit card on file, the website needed one, but the process to register a new credit card online has been broken for over a year.  She asked if I'd like her to complete the reservation for me, and I agreed.  She took the card number, got it registered to my account, and completed my reservation, including charging me for the HK fee.  It was all good, and Confirmation emails were received for all three reservations.

After I had the Confirmation email for the real reservation, I cancelled the two bogus reservations, one at a time.  It immediately gave back my credits, and the HK tokens it had taken, then sent me a cancellation email.  The borrowed token now shows as available to borrow again, my points are back, and we're all set.  I have just one reservation in place, the real one I wanted, and the rest have been cancelled, so life is good.  

Overall, it was pretty painless, and I feel a certain sense of accomplishment. Thanks for the help here!  Tuggers rock!  

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

@DaveNW I just sold my WM contract and I miss it already.  WM is a great system.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> @DaveNW I just sold my WM contract and I miss it already.  WM is a great system.



I knew you did.  Maybe you'll buy another?  That eBay auction I fell over wasn't that painful, and I got a fair amount for not a lot of money. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I knew you did.  Maybe you'll buy another?  That eBay auction I fell over wasn't that painful, and I got a fair amount for not a lot of money.
> 
> Dave



Haha.  We own too many... so many timeshare, so little time and $$$.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Haha.  We own too many... so many timeshare, so little time and $$$.



I know that feeling.  I've always kept my timeshare dealings under close watch, but at one time I had four Weeks, and it was a hassle to try and manage the scheduling and fees for them all.  I got it down to just one, and then I realized that it wasn't enough.  A biennial Week just isn't enough for how we like to travel.  With my (potential) retirement next year, buying into WM seemed a good fit.  The biennial Week I own gets me into nice places every two years, and it looks like WM will be a good fill-in around the edges.  We'll see how it plays out. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I know that feeling.  I've always kept my timeshare dealings under close watch, but at one time I had four Weeks, and it was a hassle to try and manage the scheduling and fees for them all.  I got it down to just one, and then I realized that it wasn't enough.  A biennial Week just isn't enough for how we like to travel.  With my (potential) retirement next year, buying into WM seemed a good fit.  The biennial Week I own gets me into nice places every two years, and it looks like WM will be a good fill-in around the edges.  We'll see how it plays out.
> 
> Dave


We used WM to stay at Victoria and Vancouver at British Columbia and you cannot beat the locations.  We love Depoe Bay and we were assigned a lovely corner unit upstairs.  The location and view from that unit was to die for.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> We used WM to stay at Victoria and Vancouver at British Columbia and you cannot beat the locations.  We love Depoe Bay and we were assigned a lovely corner unit upstairs.  The location and view from that unit was to die for.



All three locations are great.  I like the Oregon Coast quite a bit, but Washington has some amazing stuff, too.  This first real reservation I made was for San Francisco this Fall, before the rains start. I have family in the area, and we're tying it in to a visit with them. It's exactly what I wanted from WM - the ability to stay in a nice place for a few days at a time, when staying a week is too much. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> All three locations are great.  I like the Oregon Coast quite a bit, but Washington has some amazing stuff, too.  This first real reservation I made was for San Francisco this Fall, before the rains start. I have family in the area, and we're tying it in to a visit with them. It's exactly what I wanted from WM - the ability to stay in a nice place for a few days at a time, when staying a week is too much.
> 
> Dave


That was kind of what we did.  We broke up the Victoria / Vancouver stay with a 4 /3.  We also pieced together a 11 nights stay at Solvang, Marina and Pismo Beach in the summer of 2016.  Last year we booked 10 nights at Oceanside and changed it 2 months before our stay to Big Bear because our friends spoke highly of that area.  We did pop by Oceanside when we were in the Southern California area for a separate timeshare stay and decided that we actually do like Oceanside.  We did not care for Big Bear after we stayed there, a little too sleepy for our liking.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Well, that was very interesting!  I just went through the booking process, and I lived to tell about it.
> 
> First, I made a bogus reservation that took my 2017 HK token. Then I made a second bogus reservation, and it prompted me to Borrow the HK token from 2018.
> 
> Dave



One point that I probably have messed up with my phrasing. 

You only need to tie up your current HK tokens, not the future/borrowed ones.

When you make a credit reservation and only have tokens to borrow, it will give you the option of paying cash OR to borrow one. So you only need to tie up your current HK tokens in bogus reservations, not borrowed one.

Hopefully that is not confusing.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> One point that I probably have messed up with my phrasing.
> 
> You only need to tie up your current HK tokens, not the future/borrowed ones.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Eric.  That will be good to know for future bookings, and will be one less step to go through.  And the way I did it shows the system works as expected when future HK tokens are borrowed. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, Eric.  That will be good to know for future bookings, and will be one less step to go through.  And the way I did it shows the system works as expected when future HK tokens are borrowed.
> 
> Dave


See my post #8 that indicates that you do not need to use future HK token, by declining...


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> See my post #8 that indicates that you do not need to use future HK token, by declining...



Yes, I saw that.  It's good to know I don't have to tie up future tokens when making a reservation. So much to know about the tricks of things, isn't it?  

Next step for me will be mastering the magic and mysterious 13-month booking window to snag a reservation in a prime area.  But that's a topic for another thread. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Yes, I saw that.  It's good to know I don't have to tie up future tokens when making a reservation. So much to know about the tricks of things, isn't it?
> 
> Next step for me will be mastering the magic and mysterious 13-month booking window to snag a reservation in a prime area.  But that's a topic for another thread.
> 
> Dave


The one thing that I did not learn all the while when we had WM ownership was the rules around FAX time, Bonus time, Monday Madness etc...  Since we always had more points than we had time, we had only used the "extra" bookings once or twice.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2018)

I've looked at those, and will learn them, but I'm not sure how much they'll factor into my usage, at least until I retire.  We have to plan so far ahead right now, vacations don't ever seem to be spur of the moment.  Even this three-day SF reservation I made yesterday is for nine months from now.

Speaking of that - now that I've used some of the allotment of credits I have available, there are ~8500 credits left in my account from 2016, and the full 12K from 2017.  If I make a reservation that uses, say, 11000 credits, will it automatically take the rest of the 2016 credits, and the different from 2017?  Or will it take them all from 2017, since there are enough?  Someone said the oldest credits are used first - does it automatically roll over from one amount to the next, when the older ones are used up?

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I've looked at those, and will learn them, but I'm not sure how much they'll factor into my usage, at least until I retire.  We have to plan so far ahead right now, vacations don't ever seem to be spur of the moment.  Even this three-day SF reservation I made yesterday is for nine months from now.
> 
> Speaking of that - now that I've used some of the allotment of credits I have available, there are ~8500 credits left in my account from 2016, and the full 12K from 2017.  If I make a reservation that uses, say, 11000 credits, will it automatically take the rest of the 2016 credits, and the different from 2017?  Or will it take them all from 2017, since there are enough?  Someone said the oldest credits are used first - does it automatically roll over from one amount to the next, when the older ones are used up?
> 
> Dave


Yes it will take the oldest ones first.  The other thing to note if you do a bunch of booking and cancelling within the same day, every night there is a "shuffle" where the system will make sure the oldest ones are applied to the reservations, releasing the newer/more recent points.

It will just rollover, nothing needs to be done to "bank".

One huge point to note is that if you "park" expired points and you want to change it to a different location/resort/time, make sure you call and the agent to cancel and book in the system at the same time to make sure you don't lose the expired points.  The shuffle at night will clean up the bookings.  If you cancel expired points booking and rebook at the same time on your own, there is a good chance that you will lose those points.  Make sure to call the agent to cancel and rebook.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Well, that was very interesting!  I just went through the booking process, and I lived to tell about it.
> 
> First, I made a bogus reservation that took my 2017 HK token. Then I made a second bogus reservation, and it prompted me to Borrow the HK token from 2018.  I agreed, and it took that one.  Then I made the real reservation I wanted, and it said I owed money, but didn't say why.  I figured it was to pay for a HK token, since I had none in my account.  I agreed, but when I tried to pay for it, the website said I didn't have a credit card on file, and did I want to enter one.  I agreed, went through the process, and said Book It.  Aaaaanndd...
> 
> It failed.  Then I tried it again, and it said I had to complete the first reservation before I could enter a second one.  Hmm.  So I tried a different credit card.  Nope.  Then I tried PayPal.  Nope again.  After several more tries, logging out and back in, all with the same failed results, I called WM.  The pleasant lady on the phone politely explained that because I didn't have a credit card on file, the website needed one, but the process to register a new credit card online has been broken for over a year.  She asked if I'd like her to complete the reservation for me, and I agreed.  She took the card number, got it registered to my account, and completed my reservation, including charging me for the HK fee.  It was all good, and Confirmation emails were received for all three reservations.


1)  Do not use PayPal to pay for reservations.  It can lead to future difficulties paying for reservations online.

2)  I added my SIL credit card to my account only a few months ago.  The account already had three other cc on file, so it may be that the broken process may be related only to the first cc for an account.

Did you ask the reservation agent to save your cc information to the account?  You can check this by trying to make a reservation.  After you press Book It, a page should be displayed with radio button(s) for cash options, such as FAX.  Click one of the cash option(s) and continue.  The next page should display radio buttons for "Use current card on file" and "Use new card".  Selecting the "Use current card on file" should then display the cc available.  Then just cancel out of the reservation.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2018)

I made sure I cancelled all CC on my account before the transfer by calling the help desk.  Yes, to make sure you do autopay with the cc stored online.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 29, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I made sure I cancelled all CC on my account before the transfer by calling the help desk.  Yes, to make sure you do autopay with the cc stored online.


Setting up autopay will not create cc information for an online booking.  They are two different processes.  Someone could have autopay using one credit card and have a different cc saved for online booking in the account.

My experience is that the only way to attach cc information for online reservations is to set it up during an online reservation using the "Save credit card for future use" radio button.  (I would think a reservation agent could also set up a card for online booking, but I have not done this).


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> After several more tries, logging out and back in, all with the same failed results, I called WM.  The pleasant lady on the phone politely explained that because I didn't have a credit card on file, the website needed one, but the process to register a new credit card online has been broken for over a year.  She asked if I'd like her to complete the reservation for me, and I agreed.  She took the card number, got it registered to my account, and completed my reservation, including charging me for the HK fee.  It was all good, and Confirmation emails were received for all three reservations.
> 
> Dave



This programming bug has been in place since last January.  They know about it but don't care to fix it.   In the past, you could add in the CC during the reservation.   Their IT is by the lowest bidder with no testing before being put into production.  I think they are now putting all IT resources into the Wyndham fiasco and ignoring problems at WM.  They never notify owners of problems, no matter how egregious.  Make sure you take frequent screen shots of your account pages so when your account gets frozen or you can't get access (and this will happen at some point), you have some idea of what is going on.  Here are various threads on this issue and related ones:  

https://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=48014
https://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=47966
https://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=47575
https://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=47122
https://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=47003

Sue


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2018)

CO skier said:


> Setting up autopay will not create cc information for an online booking.  They are two different processes.  Someone could have autopay using one credit card and have a different cc saved for online booking in the account.
> 
> My experience is that the only way to attach cc information for online reservations is to set it up during an online reservation using the "Save credit card for future use" radio button.  (I would think a reservation agent could also set up a card for online booking, but I have not done this).


I am not saying anything differently.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2018)

CO skier said:


> 1)  Do not use PayPal to pay for reservations.  It can lead to future difficulties paying for reservations online.
> 
> 2)  I added my SIL credit card to my account only a few months ago.  The account already had three other cc on file, so it may be that the broken process may be related only to the first cc for an account.
> 
> Did you ask the reservation agent to save your cc information to the account?  You can check this by trying to make a reservation.  After you press Book It, a page should be displayed with radio button(s) for cash options, such as FAX.  Click one of the cash option(s) and continue.  The next page should display radio buttons for "Use current card on file" and "Use new card".  Selecting the "Use current card on file" should then display the cc available.  Then just cancel out of the reservation.



Good tips to know. Thanks!

Yes, the agent saved my cc to my account. That was part of why I couldn't do it online, because there were none attached to the account.

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 29, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I made sure I cancelled all CC on my account before the transfer by calling the help desk.  Yes, to make sure you do autopay with the cc stored online.



I personally would never give Wyndham the information for Autopay.  I have seen their disregard for basic IT programming protocols too many times and think it's just too risky.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2018)

CO skier said:


> My experience is that the only way to attach cc information for online reservations is to set it up during an online reservation using the "Save credit card for future use" radio button.  (I would think a reservation agent could also set up a card for online booking, but I have not done this).



This is what was not working online for me, and was what prompted me to call them. The agent said the online set-up process has been broken for over a year, and she set it up for me, and saved the card to my online account.  I'll know for sure next time I try to book something.  I do not (and will not) have autopay set up.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> This is what was not working online for me, and was what prompted me to call them. The agent said the online set-up process has been broken for over a year, and she set it up for me, and saved the card to my online account.  I'll know for sure next time I try to book something.  I do not have autopay set up.
> 
> Dave


Autopay worked well for me, MF was taken out every quarter.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 29, 2018)

sue1947 said:


> I personally would never give Wyndham the information for Autopay.  I have seen their disregard for basic IT programming protocols too many times and think it's just too risky.


My accounts have been on autopay for many, many years.  Very convenient and no problems (knocking on wood).  I even received a notice two years ago about my upcoming cc expiration date and that the cc needed to be updated.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2018)

It occurs to me that RCI's website is also full of errors, and never seems to be right.  I wonder if RCI/Wyndham/WorldMark all use the same IT staff?

Dave, who works in IT, and wonders if there is a job opportunity here.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Next step for me will be mastering the magic and mysterious 13-month booking window to snag a reservation in a prime area.  But that's a topic for another thread.
> 
> Dave



It will be a rather short thread - other than the posts lamenting that you cannot game the system anymore.

Mastering the 13-month booking window to snag a reservation in a prime area requires you to wake up at 6am PST and to be on-line clicking away like everyone else. You used to be able to use grouped reservations to reach past the 13 month booking window, but that loophole closed a few years back.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> It will be a rather short thread - other than the posts lamenting that you cannot game the system anymore.
> 
> Mastering the 13-month booking window to snag a reservation in a prime area requires you to wake up at 6am PST and to be on-line clicking away like everyone else. You used to be able to use grouped reservations to reach past the 13 month booking window, but that loophole closed a few years back.



Oh, okay.  I had heard sometime back about the grouping thing - making a single night reservation ahead of time, then calling and asking a Guide to add on to it.  So that's no longer a thing? 

And regarding that 6AM PST clicking thing - if you get availability on the date you want, it normally gives you the 15-minute window to complete the reservation.  Does that happen then as well?  In other words, if I see availability, nobody can steal it out from under me while I'm completing the booking, right?  (Shades of RCI exchanges disappearing in the middle of confirming it come to mind.)

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Oh, okay.  I had heard sometime back about the grouping thing - making a single night reservation ahead of time, then calling and asking a Guide to add on to it.  So that's no longer a thing?
> 
> And regarding that 6AM PST clicking thing - if you get availability on the date you want, it normally gives you the 15-minute window to complete the reservation.  Does that happen then as well?  In other words, if I see availability, nobody can steal it out from under me while I'm completing the booking, right?  (Shades of RCI exchanges disappearing in the middle of confirming it come to mind.)
> 
> Dave


IN THE PAST, say you want to book a "grouped" reservation, say in my example, Solvang, Marina and Pismo Beach.  Marina and Pismo Beach are really hard to book, these are the resorts that I really want to go to.  Since Solvang is easy to book into, I used Solvang at the start of the grouped reservation as the first day at 13th month.  Marina and Pismo Beach would not have hit 13th month yet and I used Solvang-Marina-Pismo booking to give me an advantage over others who did not know of the workaround. 

A year ago, WM closed this workaround and every resort in a grouped reservation needs to be within the 13th month.  So my workaround no longer works.  I can still book a grouped reservation but Marina and Pismo Beach may no longer be available by the time 13th month comes around for all of them.

You can still workaround this problem if you are willing to throw away a few days ahead of your stay.  Let's say July 4th is high demand.  You may want to book many more days before July 4th and forfeit the points for the days that you won't be staying.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Oh, okay.  I had heard sometime back about the grouping thing - making a single night reservation ahead of time, then calling and asking a Guide to add on to it.  So that's no longer a thing?
> 
> And regarding that 6AM PST clicking thing - if you get availability on the date you want, it normally gives you the 15-minute window to complete the reservation.  Does that happen then as well?  In other words, if I see availability, nobody can steal it out from under me while I'm completing the booking, right?  (Shades of RCI exchanges disappearing in the middle of confirming it come to mind.)
> 
> Dave


Grouped reservations are still a thing, but you cannot use them to reach past the 13th month window. You used to be able to use "lead-in" days at one resort booked 13 months out and then add-on days at another resort - not within the 13th month window - to create a 7+ day reservation in red season. It is no longer possible.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 29, 2018)

Dovetailing into VacationForever's post - the best you can do is throw-away days and walking a reservation to minimize the throw-away days. 

So in his example you book June 30 to July 10th, intending "throw-away June 30-July 2nd because all you really want is July 3-10th. So after you book it at the 13th month mark, the next day you check to see if July 1-July 10 is open and if so, you book it. Then cancel June 30-July 10th. Then the next day you check to see if July 2-July 10 is open, and repeat the process until you have your ideal "reservation" or nothing is available.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Dovetailing into VacationForever's post - the best you can do is throw-away days and walking a reservation to minimize the throw-away days.
> 
> So in his example you book June 30 to July 10th, intending "throw-away June 30-July 2nd because all you really want is July 3-10th. So after you book it at the 13th month mark, the next day you check to see if July 1-July 10 is open and if so, you book it. Then cancel June 30-July 10th. Then the next day you check to see if July 2-July 10 is open, and repeat the process until you have your ideal "reservation" or nothing is available.


Yes, great strategy.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Dovetailing into VacationForever's post - the best you can do is throw-away days and walking a reservation to minimize the throw-away days.
> 
> So in his example you book June 30 to July 10th, intending "throw-away June 30-July 2nd because all you really want is July 3-10th. So after you book it at the 13th month mark, the next day you check to see if July 1-July 10 is open and if so, you book it. Then cancel June 30-July 10th. Then the next day you check to see if July 2-July 10 is open, and repeat the process until you have your ideal "reservation" or nothing is available.





VacationForever said:


> Yes, great strategy.



Ok, let me see if I have this right:  By "throw-away days" you're referring to the few days ahead of the time you actually want, that may or may not become available.  By doing it your way, you can capture the time you want, before waiting for the starting date you truly want to arrive.  If the later time doesn't open up, you just keep the previous reservation, and throw away the leading days that don't fit. (If I have this right, it's actually very smart.)  Do booking dates open day-by-day, one day at a time?  And am I right that you can't delete leading days of a reservation without cancelling the whole thing? That's why the days are thrown away?

My Weeks timeshare internal exchange company (Grand Pacific) does deposits whenever they feel like it, and may do an entire month on the same day.  Frustrating, if you're looking for a certain exchange. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Ok, let me see if I have this right:  By "throw-away days" you're referring to the few days ahead of the time you actually want, that may or may not become available.  By doing it your way, you can capture the time you want, before waiting for the starting date you truly want to arrive.  If the later time doesn't open up, you just keep the previous reservation, and throw away the leading days that don't fit. (If I have this right, it's actually very smart.)  Do booking dates open day-by-day, one day at a time?  And am I right that you can't delete leading days of a reservation without cancelling the whole thing? That's why the days are thrown away?
> 
> My Weeks timeshare internal exchange company (Grand Pacific) does deposits whenever they feel like it, and may do an entire month on the same day.  Frustrating, if you're looking for a certain exchange.
> 
> Dave


Yes... and yes, it opens day by day, 6am Pacific time.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2018)

Perfect.  Thanks.  Now I just need the calendar to go by faster. LOL! 

If you have a reservation that starts on a certain day, but you won't be there till two days later, do you need to tell somebody, or just show up on the day you want?  With a Weeks exchange, they'll forfeit the unit if the guest doesn't show up.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Perfect.  Thanks.  Now I just need the calendar to go by faster. LOL!
> 
> If you have a reservation that starts on a certain day, but you won't be there till two days later, do you need to tell somebody, or just show up on the day you want?  With a Weeks exchange, they'll forfeit the unit if the guest doesn't show up.
> 
> Dave


You just need to call up prior to your stay to let them know that you will be checking a couple of days later.  I have never gotten a week's exchange forfeited... I also just tell them within a week before to let them know that I would be late.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> And am I right that you can't delete leading days of a reservation without cancelling the whole thing? That's why the days are thrown away?



Correct - you generally cannot delete days off the beginning of a reservation. The general rule of thumb is that you cannot modify a reservation to violate any booking rule that was in effect when you originally made that reservation.

So if booking something 13 months out for seven days, I cannot drop days off the end of the reservation at the 10 month mark when reservations no longer need to be 7 days. However if I made the reservation for 10 days, I can drop off the last three days at any time, as the remaining reservation would still comply with the length of stay requirements when the reservation was first made.


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 29, 2018)

CO skier said:


> My accounts have been on autopay for many, many years.  Very convenient and no problems (knocking on wood).  I even received a notice two years ago about my upcoming cc expiration date and that the cc needed to be updated.



There are 2 types of WM owners:  those whose accounts have been screwed up by Wyndham and those whose accounts will be screwed up by Wyndham.  I've been at this a long time and make a lot of reservations each year so I've seen it all.  I'm also a former IT professional and tried many times to notify them of issues.  Wyndham just isn't interested.  I have zero confidence in their ability to keep my financial information secure from hacking or misuse.  

Dave,  you don't want to work for Wyndham.   My impression is they hire too few people without adequate time or resources to do the work.  A pressure cooker situation.

Sue


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2018)

sue1947 said:


> Dave,  you don't want to work for Wyndham.   My impression is they hire too few people without adequate time or resources to do the work.  A pressure cooker situation.
> 
> Sue




Actually, Sue, my comment was meant more as a joke.  I've been in IT my whole career, coming up on 46 years, (Yikes!!), and I'm trying to be retired.  Working for anyone isn't something I want to do, and especially not for Wyndham. 

A few months ago I was pointed to a Field Service Tech job with Marriott on Kauai. They were looking to set up a new position to support the systems used at the three Marriotts on the island.  It was a great fit and I was very intrigued.  I even applied (Hey, it's Hawaii, and who doesn't want to live there?) But after researching the cost of living on the island, and availability of decent housing, and knowing what I would have to give up to move there, I reluctantly withdrew my application. I'd rather go to Hawaii when every day is a day off, and enjoy every moment, than to try and survive in an economy that would have cost me too much to try and recreate what I have here in Washington.  I have a nice home, nice cars, a great job, all that.  Moving to Hawaii at this point would be a big step backwards, even with the substantial pay raise the job carried.  I hope whoever gets the job is very happy with it.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Jan 29, 2018)

sue1947 said:


> There are 2 types of WM owners:  those whose accounts have been screwed up by Wyndham and those whose accounts will be screwed up by Wyndham.


If there was any truth to your statement, there would not be more than 200,000 WorldMark owners.  But everyone is entitled to an opinion and bitterness based on experience.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 31, 2018)

I think you've gotten the wrong impression. Sue is not bitter. She makes excellent use of her ownership. She knows WM inside and out and is one of the most helpful Owners I know. She is just cautioning other Owners that they need to stay on top of their accounts. Her suggestion to make frequent screen prints of reservations and available credits w/ expiration dates is valuable advice.


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 31, 2018)

CO skier said:


> If there was any truth to your statement, there would not be more than 200,000 WorldMark owners.  But everyone is entitled to an opinion and bitterness based on experience.



I know, you really can't understand how anybody would dare to criticize Wyndham.   You can continue believing that Wyndham is a benevolent corporation always looking out for the best interests of their owners and always producing the highest quality product when it comes to IT work.  Do you really think the changes to the Wyndham reservation system is an example of competent IT work?  Give me a break.  A new owner who hasn't experienced Wyndham needs to be alerted to protect their financial information. 
 If you haven't had any issues with your WM or Wyndham accounts, then you are very lucky.   But everyone is entitled to keep their head in the sand.

Sue


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 31, 2018)

As a former IT person, it is true that many software applications out there are not as secure as they should be, or as buggy as they should not be.  Somehow many IT shops have forgotten or lack the skills to properly code applications to specifications and test before releasing into production.

If you do not trust the Autopay function in Worldmark system, you should also not use Autopay in any payment systems out there.  It is a balance of convenience vs. paranoia.  

I have used Worldmatk Autopay for 5 years and have not had a single issue with over or under payment.


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 31, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> As a former IT person, it is true that many software applications out there are not as secure as they should be, or as buggy as they should be.  Somehow many IT shops have forgotten or lack the skills to properly code applications to specifications and test before releasing into production.
> 
> If you do not trust the Autopay function in Worldmark system, you should also not use Autopay in any payment systems out there.  It is a balance of convenience vs. paranoia.
> 
> I have used Worldmatk Autopay for 5 years and have not had a single issue with over or under payment.



and because it hasn't happened to you, it doesn't happen at all?  I don't, in fact, use Autopay for anything.  I learned my lesson when my mortgage was sold to a slimy company that wasn't paying my insurance on time.  Getting those automatic payments to stop was a lesson in itself.   In addition, over the past 17 years of WM reservations, with 40 reservations in the past year and another 35 already reserved for next year, I'll put my experience against most other owners.  I used to work in financial planning and know a thing or two about IT work.  Any company that does not adequately test before putting anything into production is not to be trusted with my financial information.  You may be willing to take that risk, but I'm not.  

And I really don't understand those who are threatened by criticism of a company.  
Enough of this, I have better things to do with my time.
Sue


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 31, 2018)

sue1947 said:


> and because it hasn't happened to you, it doesn't happen at all?  I don't, in fact, use Autopay for anything.  I learned my lesson when my mortgage was sold to a slimy company that wasn't paying my insurance on time.  Getting those automatic payments to stop was a lesson in itself.   In addition, over the past 17 years of WM reservations, with 40 reservations in the past year and another 35 already reserved for next year, I'll put my experience against most other owners.  I used to work in financial planning and know a thing or two about IT work.  Any company that does not adequately test before putting anything into production is not to be trusted with my financial information.  You may be willing to take that risk, but I'm not.
> 
> And I really don't understand those who are threatened by criticism of a company.
> Enough of this, I have better things to do with my time.
> Sue



You have something against Autopay in general, but you warned others against using Autopay in the Worldmark system.  It is called partial disclosure of your disdain of the Autopay feature in Worldmark, when you simply not trust Autopay - period.  Quite a difference I would say.

We can all go back to stone age, no computers, no cell phones, no internet.  Everyone who lives in a connected world has to decide on their level of comfort with each technology that is available to them.

I no longer own Worldmark but my opinion of this timeshare system does not change.  It is by far the best timeshare system out there, in terms of costs, ease of use and fairness to owners.  Their online system is not any worse than other timeshare systems that I own.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 31, 2018)

sue1947 said:


> I know, you really can't understand how anybody would dare to criticize Wyndham.   You can continue believing that Wyndham is a benevolent corporation always looking out for the best interests of their owners and always producing the highest quality product when it comes to IT work.  Do you really think the changes to the Wyndham reservation system is an example of competent IT work?  Give me a break.  A new owner who hasn't experienced Wyndham needs to be alerted to protect their financial information.
> If you haven't had any issues with your WM or Wyndham accounts, then you are very lucky.   But everyone is entitled to keep their head in the sand.
> 
> Sue


Yeah, I and the majority of WorldMark owners who vote for more of the same great vacations election after election have our heads in the sand.  I think it is important that new owners do not take the opinions of a few, bitter owners as the rule.  

(An emoji, like a picture, can save posting a thousand words.)


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 1, 2018)

sue1947 said:


> I know, you really can't understand how anybody would dare to criticize Wyndham.   You can continue believing that Wyndham is a benevolent corporation always looking out for the best interests of their owners....
> Sue



Sue - no one is suggesting Wyndham is "perfect" or without criticism.

Just that on balance - Worldmark is a great value in the timeshare world - by any metric. 

I have been on autopay for 9 years without a problem. I am sorry to hear you had a problem, but I doubt your experience is the typical one. 

So a takeaway is that it has been a big problem for one user, and they are do not recommend it. Ok.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 1, 2018)

Being new to all this, I have less than minimal experience with WorldMark.  I've never had automatic payments to Wyndham for anything, so I can't weigh in on the Wyndham/WM parts of this Autopay conversation, or how well it has or hasn't worked for others. But I can state that in the last 20+ years of paying for things online, by and large, the times I recall having an issue was with some form of Autopay system, regardless of the vendor.  I'm talking about payments taken too soon or late, payments taken after the service was cancelled, and such.  The most troublesome - payments taken after a credit card expired and nobody mentioned it, resulting in blocked services or attempts at collection processes - convinced me to take back control of what I pay, and when.  I don't use Autopay for anything.  I maintain a convenient manual payment record of what is due and when, and it works perfectly.  Payments are made exactly on time, every time.  I know what I owe, when I owe it, when to send the payment, and when I paid it.  It's very helpful to me.  

Dave


----------



## izzymail (Feb 3, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Well, that was very interesting!  I just went through the booking process, and I lived to tell about it.
> 
> First, I made a bogus reservation that took my 2017 HK token. Then I made a second bogus reservation, and it prompted me to Borrow the HK token from 2018.  I agreed, and it took that one.  Then I made the real reservation I wanted, and it said I owed money, but didn't say why.  I figured it was to pay for a HK token, since I had none in my account.  I agreed, but when I tried to pay for it, the website said I didn't have a credit card on file, and did I want to enter one.  I agreed, went through the process, and said Book It.  Aaaaanndd...
> 
> ...


This happened to me my first time as well (could not add a payment method during my initial reservation). I could tell it was a known issue, but the representative was so friendly and answered more questions so I almost didn't mind. Kind of disappointing to hear it's been broken for a year though.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 9, 2018)

I think I know the answer to this, but I'm wondering:  How many days does one housekeeping credit cover?  I know if I only stay a few days, I have to pay one so the unit can be cleaned.  What if I stay a long period - like two weeks? Does it still take just one token?

Dave


----------



## chemteach (Mar 10, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> That was kind of what we did.  pieced together a 11 nights stay at Solvang, Marina and Pismo Beach in the summer of 2016.


Wouldn't this be very difficult?  I thought you can't book less than a full week until 10 months out, and that Marina Dunes and Pismo Beach get completely reserved at 13 months out.  How would someone put together 11 nights in 3 high demand place?


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I think I know the answer to this, but I'm wondering:  How many days does one housekeeping credit cover?  I know if I only stay a few days, I have to pay one so the unit can be cleaned.  What if I stay a long period - like two weeks? Does it still take just one token?
> 
> We stay for 2 to 3 weeks quite often. Only 1 HKC is used. When we stay more than 7 days we always get a complimentary quick clean.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> We stay for 2 to 3 weeks quite often. Only 1 HKC is used. When we stay more than 7 days we always get a complimentary quick clean.



Good to know. Thanks.  I was thinking that was how it worked. 

This first year for me in WM is focusing on using credits that will expire in a few months, so I'm booking several shorter stays. But starting next year (if I can retire like I want to) I want to plan longer trips of maybe more than a week, to really see places I've wanted to visit.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 10, 2018)

chemteach said:


> Wouldn't this be very difficult?  I thought you can't book less than a full week until 10 months out, and that Marina Dunes and Pismo Beach get completely reserved at 13 months out.  How would someone put together 11 nights in 3 high demand place?


The full text that I posted above was "
IN THE PAST, say you want to book a "grouped" reservation, say in my example, Solvang, Marina and Pismo Beach. Marina and Pismo Beach are really hard to book, these are the resorts that I really want to go to. Since Solvang is easy to book into, I used Solvang at the start of the grouped reservation as the first day at 13th month. Marina and Pismo Beach would not have hit 13th month yet and I used Solvang-Marina-Pismo booking to give me an advantage over others who did not know of the workaround.

A year ago, WM closed this workaround and every resort in a grouped reservation needs to be within the 13th month. So my workaround no longer works. I can still book a grouped reservation but Marina and Pismo Beach may no longer be available by the time 13th month comes around for all of them.

You can still workaround this problem if you are willing to throw away a few days ahead of your stay. Let's say July 4th is high demand. You may want to book many more days before July 4th and forfeit the points for the days that you won't be staying."

You no longer can do this and Wyndham (Worldmark) closed this loophole.  When you book more than a week that comprises different resorts, you can still do this at 13 months.  The new rule is that every one of the resort has to be within 13 months.  It used to be that only the first resort needed to be within the 13 months and then you chain add other resorts to chain the reservation.  This is no longer possible.  Everyone of the resorts must be within 13 months for a group reservation.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 10, 2018)

The work around is that you Book your first Resort at 13 months for 1 week. A few days later when the 2nd Resort is within the 13 month window you call and Book it for 1 week overlapping and drop off a couple days on your first Resort. You continue doing this until you have your road trip all scheduled.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> The work around is that you Book your first Resort at 13 months for 1 week. A few days later when the 2nd Resort is within the 13 month window you call and Book it for 1 week overlapping and drop off a couple days on your first Resort. You continue doing this until you have your road trip all scheduled.



To clarify:  If I have a resort booked for longer than I need, and I book a second resort starting while I'm still booked at the first resort, I can delete the overlapping days at the end of the first resort time, so I can move to the second resort?  What does that gain me?  Why not just book the first resort starting and ending when I want, and then book the second resort starting the day after the first resort ends? 

And am I to understand that if I don't need all the days I've booked at a resort, I can call and have the latter part deleted?  (e.g. I have three nights booked at Leavenworth this August, but I may only need the first two. Can I cancel that third night?)

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> To clarify:  If I have a resort booked for longer than I need, and I book a second resort starting while I'm still booked at the first resort, I can delete the overlapping days at the end of the first resort time, so I can move to the second resort?  What does that gain me?  Why not just book the first resort starting and ending when I want, and then book the second resort starting the day after the first resort ends?
> 
> And am I to understand that if I don't need all the days I've booked at a resort, I can call and have the latter part deleted?  (e.g. I have three nights booked at Leavenworth this August, but I may only need the first two. Can I cancel that third night?)
> 
> Dave



The first idea is to allow you too book less than a week in red season at 13 months. 

You can shorten a reservation as long as it would have been legal to book the reservation you end up with. For example, you can't book 3 weeks at 13 months and then cancel the first two weeks. You could cancel the last two weeks, because that reservation would have been legal when you booked. If you have 3 nights, you can shorten to two any time before your cancel deadline.


----------



## NewbieMom (May 25, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> The full text that I posted above was "
> IN THE PAST, say you want to book a "grouped" reservation, say in my example, Solvang, Marina and Pismo Beach. Marina and Pismo Beach are really hard to book, these are the resorts that I really want to go to. Since Solvang is easy to book into, I used Solvang at the start of the grouped reservation as the first day at 13th month. Marina and Pismo Beach would not have hit 13th month yet and I used Solvang-Marina-Pismo booking to give me an advantage over others who did not know of the workaround.
> 
> A year ago, WM closed this workaround and every resort in a grouped reservation needs to be within the 13th month. So my workaround no longer works. I can still book a grouped reservation but Marina and Pismo Beach may no longer be available by the time 13th month comes around for all of them.
> ...



I'm currently running into this very issue. I'm looking to do a roadtrip next summer anytime between May-Aug down the CA coast and want to book 3 nights each at Marina Dunes and Pismo Beach (and then making our way down to Anaheim). I've been checking availability every day, but it seems that they're mostly booked even before the 13 month window opens. I just checked for 6/26/2019 (13 months from tomorrow) and it's already partially full. Does this mean the only way I can book these locations is to book 7 nights and throw away 4 nights? That's a lot of credits! I only have a small account and this is becoming really frustrating!


----------



## CO skier (May 25, 2018)

NewbieMom said:


> I'm currently running into this very issue. I'm looking to do a roadtrip next summer anytime between May-Aug down the CA coast and want to book 3 nights each at Marina Dunes and Pismo Beach (and then making our way down to Anaheim). I've been checking availability every day, but it seems that they're mostly booked even before the 13 month window opens. I just checked for 6/26/2019 (13 months from tomorrow) and it's already partially full. Does this mean the only way I can book these locations is to book 7 nights and throw away 4 nights? That's a lot of credits! I only have a small account and this is becoming really frustrating!


The answer is in post #67 -- reserve, drop and combine.

5/26/2018  6 a.m. PST Reserve Marina Dunes for 7 nights

5/30/2018  6 a.m. PST Reserve Pismo for 7 nights

6/2/2018  8 a.m.  Call in and ask for your grouped reservation with as many nights as you want at Anaheim, using 4 nights as an example:

Book Anaheim for 7/2/2019 to 7/6/2019, tack on 5/30/2019 to 6/2/2019 at Pismo -- dropping the other 4 nights, tack on 5/26/2019 to 5/30/2019 at Marina Dunes -- dropping the other 4 nights.

10-night grouped reservation and no wasted credits.

If you have enough credits, you can reserve Anaheim at 6 a.m. for 7 nights, then call later to drop and combine just the nights you want.

Another option is to book Anaheim for 7 nights, waitlist the dates for Marina Dunes and Pismo, then group the reservation as the waitlist nights become available.


----------



## NewbieMom (May 26, 2018)

CO skier said:


> The answer is in post #67 -- reserve, drop and combine.
> 
> 5/26/2018  6 a.m. PST Reserve Marina Dunes for 7 nights
> 
> ...



Thanks for the example! I'll get up at 6am tomorrow and see if I can get it. At least I have all summer to try to snag something.

I would need to borrow credits (never done this before) in order to book the two 7 nights at Marina and Pismo. When I group the reservation, will the borrowed credits be returned to the next anniversary's allocation? Or will they be moved into the current credit year and must be used before the anniversary?

Also for Anaheim, we're planning to use our DVC. Does the grouped reservation have to be a minimum 7 nights? If so, I'll drop one less night at either Marina or Pismo.


----------



## CO skier (May 27, 2018)

NewbieMom said:


> Thanks for the example! I'll get up at 6am tomorrow and see if I can get it. At least I have all summer to try to snag something.


Exactly.

Borrowing credits is easy and automatic.  When you group and drop, the credits will automatically shuffle back to the original use year.

The grouped reservation must meet the 7 night minimum more than 10 months in advance.


----------



## NewbieMom (May 29, 2018)

OK, so I am very much not a morning person. For the past 3 days, I've set the alarm for 6am and have been unsuccessful in implementing the plan above. Sat: got on by 6:15am, all gone.  Sun & Mon: gone at 6am. 

If I just setup a waitlist, what are my odds of getting a match? I'm just wondering if that's easier rather than me fumbling around at 5:59am trying to click, click, click half awake.


----------



## geist1223 (May 29, 2018)

Wait List works best if you make it as Broad as possible - 7 days any time during a 30 day period in a 1 bedroom (or perhaps 2 bedroom) or larger. With 60 days notice I was able to piece together a 7 day stay at Kihei. My request was 1 to 7 days any sized Unit for X week. The days trickled in until I had the whole 7 days. The 3 separate Reservation were then consolidated into 1 Reservation with 1 Housekeepimg.


----------

